# Fun with AlpineZoners III



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:







*bvibert:*
*ALLSKIING:*


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2007)

B: Nice pole, man.

AS: Dude, WTF.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*JimG.:*
*andyzee:*
*Grassi21:*


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2007)

Grassi: Haha... wheeee!!!!!!!
Andy: Too much kielbasa... I feel a rumble in the bronx...
Jim: Alright, get me off the funkin thing.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*bvibert:*
*JimG.:*
*roark:*
*2knees:*


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*bvibert:* Screw Greg, I'm not touching the Beast.
*ALLSKIING:* I'll give it a go if the cover is decent...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> Grassi: Haha... wheeee!!!!!!!
> Andy: Too much kielbasa... I feel a rumble in the bronx...
> Jim: Alright, get me off the funkin thing.



Dude, that is pretty much how it went minus the kielbasa.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*MichaelJ:*
*bvibert:*
*Greg:*
*JimG.:*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*andyzee:*
*Vee:*


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*bvibert:* Jim, You Nasty!
*JimG.:* Smell my wind, Biatches!
*roark:* Dude, my eyelids are de-laminating.
*2knees:* I gotta get out of here before they realize I laid that one. ooh, look- the bark is peeling off the trees!


----------



## trtaylor (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*JimG.:* Hey guys, listen to me play the drum solo from In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida.
*andyzee:* You want to hear the most annoying sound in the world?
*Grassi21:* I'm feeling really good about this next run down Hellgate.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*andyzee:* Vee...... where's my flask of Jaeger...?
*Vee:*  Right here you idiot.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 21, 2007)

So many fart joke opportunities, so little time...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 21, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> *Grassi21:* I'm feeling really good about this next run down Hellgate.



LOL


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*Grassi21:*
*Paul:*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> *JimG.:* Hey guys, listen to me play the drum solo from In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida.
> *andyzee:* You want to hear the most annoying sound in the world?
> *Grassi21:* I'm feeling really good about this next run down Hellgate.



:lol: Too effin funny! :beer: Love the drum solo!


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*bvibert:*
*trtaylor:*


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*ALLSKIING:*

(Note: only one ski...)


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*JimG.: I want to bang on the drum all day*
*andyzee: Dude is freaking wierd*
*Grassi21: Why is this big guy sitting so close to me?*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

andyzee said:


>



*BMM*: "Come on guys. The best bump runs are this way. Follow me!"
*SRO:* "Only a guy with my experience and wisdom can position myself in front of a pine tree so it looks like I'm wearing a pointy hat. Hey Vee, aren't you impressed?"
*Vee:* "Take the effin picture Andy so I can get away from these freaks!"


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*Grassi21: I'm starting to like this skiing stuff.*
*Paul: I just like making believe I'm a racoon.*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*andyzee:*
*bvibert:*
*MichaelJ:*
*Vee:*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*JimG.:*
*highpeaksdrifter:*
*Son of Drifter:*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*thetrailboss:*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*JimG.:*
*2knees:*


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill in the blanks:






*reefer:*
*madskier6:*


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*JimG.:* Dude, great call on coordinating outfits today.
*2knees:* Let's go bang some bumps.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> *JimG.:* Dude, great call on coordinating outfits today.



:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


 
*thetrailboss:* Gotta dress right for the catwalk


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I shake my little tush on the catwalk


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't have any pics with any of the rest of you except for that gaper-esque picture of me that Andyzee posted.  So I have to redeem myself:






*BushMogulMaster:*


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I don't have any pics with any of the rest of you except for that gaper-esque picture of me that Andyzee posted. So I have to redeem myself:


 
*BushMogulMaster:* Oh oh, upset stomache + bumps = nevermind!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 22, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I shake my little tush on the catwalk



You beat me!  This was mine.   

TB:  (Singing) "I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt,  too sexy on the catwaik"


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> You beat me! This was mine.
> 
> TB: (Singing) "I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, too sexy on the catwaik"


 
Good one! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*MichaelJ: *These guys are a bunch of goobers, I'm never skiing with them again.
*Greg: *It's November, where the heck are the bumps already! :angry:
*bvibert: *I wish Greg would STFU about the bumps, that's alI heard the whole way up here!
*JimG.: *I wonder when Hunter is going to open?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*bvibert: *Hey man do you know how to ski down these bumpy trails, I'm not sure which way to point my skis?
*trtaylor: *Me?!?  I thought you were the expert since you make all those posts on AZ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*Vee:*  Geesh, you always get in my way!
*andyzee:*  You talkin' to me?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 22, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> You beat me!  This was mine.
> 
> TB:  (Singing) "I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt,  too sexy on the catwaik"




:lol: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*reefer: *This is some of the stinkiest fresh snow I've ever smelled. uke:
*madskier6: *Sorry dude, guess I shouldn't had that extra helping of chili at lunch...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*Grassi21:*Woah man check out my jacket, it's glowing!
*Paul:*Who cares about that, I'm gonna stab Greg in the temple with my pole if he doesn't quit blinding me with the flash.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ALLSKIING: *Greg thinks he's hot stuff, I'll show him!  I can ski this crappy trail with one ski.


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


>



*andyzee:* "Easy there woman. Watch the skis."
*Vee:* "Get some wheels and move it, punk!"


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*bvibert:* "In the name of the father, the son and the holy spirit"
*andyzee:* "Dear Lord, we thank you for this fine day..."
*MichaelJ:* "What's the hold up here?"
*Vee:* "Screw them Michael, let's just go."


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*andyzee: *I swear honey, that woman ran into me, that's why we were laying on the trail together.  I can't help it if the ladies are naturally attracted to my super-man like physique.
*Vee: *Shut up you fool.  Just wait until we get home and I show you what I can do with this pole!


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I don't have any pics with any of the rest of you except for that gaper-esque picture of me that Andyzee posted.  So I have to redeem myself:



*BushMogulMaster:* "Hey! I think that's Sandy Macys up ahead. Okay. Relax. Try to look bad ass. Sweet! I'm going to be able to use this picture as an avatar, MogulSkiing.net logo, in multiple posts. The opportunities are endless!"


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*bvibert:* "So what did you think about that ride up here? Greg likes to crank the tunes, eh?"
*ALLSKIING:* "My ears are still ringing."


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*Grassi21:* "Hey Paul. I have this strange burning sensation across my chest. Do you smell smoke?"
*Paul:* "Oops. My bad. Did I mention I can shoot laser beams out of my eyes?"


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*JimG.:* I'm gonna jab these poles into my thigh, then I'll have no choice but to get better at skiing on one ski.
*andyzee:* I wonder if Grassi appreciates my matching, all green, outfit?
*Grassi21:* Next run I'm letting bvibert go first so he can't spray me with snow if I fall again.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Grassi21:* "Hey Paul. I have this strange burning sensation across my chest. Do you smell smoke?"
> *Paul:* "Oops. My bad. Did I mention I can shoot laser beams out of my eyes?"



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:



*bvibert:*Hey man nice skis...
*ALLSKIING:*This guy doesn't take a hint, maybe if I shove some of this PowerBar into my ears I won't be able to hear him anymore.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> *andyzee: *I swear honey, that woman ran into me, that's why we were laying on the trail together. I can't help it if the ladies are naturally attracted to my super-man like physique.
> *Vee: *Shut up you fool. Just wait until we get home and I show you what I can do with this pole!


 

:lol: :lol: 
:lol:


----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunce:


----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Grassi21:*  If racing stripes make you go fast, GLOWING stripes will make me REALLY fly!
*Paul:* I cAN HAZ chEEZbuRgER?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> *BushMogulMaster:* "Hey! I think that's Sandy Macys up ahead. Okay. Relax. Try to look bad ass. Sweet! I'm going to be able to use this picture as an avatar, MogulSkiing.net logo, in multiple posts. The opportunities are endless!"



Yeah, I've gotten a lot of mileage out of that pic.  But if you look closely, it's not _quite_ the same as the shot that I used for the mogulskiing.net logo.  The shoulders are actually much more in line in the one used for the logo.  No so much in that photo.

But, you pretty much summed up my thoughts in the moment! I was also being critiqued by Babic, so I _had_ to look at least halfway decent!


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2007)

Paul said:


> *bvibert:*Hello...
> *JimG.:*Helloooo...
> *roark:*Hellllloooooooooooo....
> *2knees:*Just pretend you don't know them....ski away slooowly...



Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


>



*roark:*  Mommy.... I wanna make a snow angel, but these STUPID skis are just too BIG!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


>



*roark* it was a million to one shot doc...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


>



Roark: Oh, that's not a good place for stick.


----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ALLSKIING:* Damn...I knew I should've given that paper boy his two dollars!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> *ALLSKIING:* Damn...I knew I should've given that paper boy his two dollars!



:lol: Good one!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 23, 2007)

Skiing in the trees at K, I took off my skis, fell into the snow and had trouble getting out, have fun:


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Skiing in the trees at K, I took off my skis, fell into the snow and had trouble getting out, have fun:



...And if you believe the above story, have I got a deal on a bridge for you!


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 23, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Skiing in the trees at K, I took off my skis, fell into the snow and had trouble getting out, have fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 23, 2007)

andyzee said:


>



Can't a guy go to the bathroom in piece?


----------



## threecy (Aug 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:


*bvibert:* "I can't wait to send this photo out my next year's Christmas cards!"
*JimG.:* "Greg, if you don't stop taking photos of me, I'm going to shove the Festivus pole where the sun don't shine!"
*roark:* (inaudible muffled talk)
*2knees:* "Screw you guys, I'm goin' home"


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 27, 2007)

threecy said:


> *roark:* (inaudible muffled talk)



That is the best one I have seen here!


----------



## roark (Aug 27, 2007)

heh, that one got me too.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2009)

:lol: We should do another one of these threads! What a trip!


----------



## tcharron (Sep 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bv: BlahBlahBlah..Blahblah..  Blahblahbalablah blah..
AS: (Man, these earbuds kick ARSE!  I can't hear a THING!)


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2009)

tcharron said:


> bv: BlahBlahBlah..Blahblah..  Blahblahbalablah blah..
> AS: (Man, these earbuds kick ARSE!  I can't hear a THING!)



BV is by far the most verbose AZer I have ever skied with.  :wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 17, 2009)

Is that why Carrie and I get along so well?


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Is that why Carrie and I get along so well?



Hey! I resemble that comment!


----------

